# Anyone using a barebone tank for shrimp breeding?



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone using a barebone tank for shrimp breeding?
any success rate?


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure about 100% bare bottom, but I know Randy uses 1/2 bare bottom tanks. 

Neo's should breed fine in bare bottom setups - might be a bit harder to keep parameters stable for bee shrimps though without an active buffering substrate unless you have naturally soft water.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a couple of 10 gallons with a space in front that is bare, where I feed the shrimp. The reason behind this as Randy will explain too, is that you can vaccum up the poop more easily after feeding and keep the tank cleaner.

Now I also have a fully substrated shrimp tank too, and on the whole, I am finding that my shrimps are breeding faster in that tank than in the ones with the bare section.

I think its a personal option. 

Most shrimps don't like to crawl over slippery surfaces like bare areas, so I personally think having a complete bare bottomed tank would not be to the liking of the shrimps, and you would find
they would be constantly up on plants/rocks/filters etc and not picking over the floor of their environment (which is what they do in the wild)

Substrate is cheap enough to buy (Fluval is what I have in one tank (Galaxy Tigers/Reds) plain gravel in the other( Blue Neos) and bee shrimp soil for my bees (CRS/OEBTs/RBT/CWB as they need low PH)

Shrimps are easy to get started in, just a tank under 20 gallons is fine, a sponge filter, probably an additional HOB or inside filter, some plants...floating is good, moss and driftwood and your off running. 

My daughter is the newest convert to shrimps from fish....she's Hooked BIG time!


----------

